# Lyrical Distortion's Friday Extravaganza Returns!!!



## Stephanie Pray (Aug 26, 2009)

Back, by popular demand...


Lyrical Distortion's Friday Extravaganza!!!


Our Friday Extravaganza will begin this coming Friday, August 28, 2009!

We'll kick things off with our Les Paul Custom Power Chord Library for $10.00, as a small tribute to the late Les Paul. 

Then, for the next several Fridays, we'll release a new, unique library that isn't currently in our line-up. 

All products are Direct Download and available for that Friday only.

All products are for Kontakt 2.2 or higher (not the Kontakt Player) and are compatible with Kontakt 3.5.

Stay tuned for more details coming soon! 8) 


Take Care,
Steph =o 
Lyrical Distortion


----------



## dannthr (Aug 26, 2009)

looking forward to it, man


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 26, 2009)

Stephanie Pray @ Thu Aug 27 said:


> Back, by popular demand...
> 
> 
> Lyrical Distortion's Friday Extravaganza!!!
> ...



Stephanie,

I thought for those who have not Kontakt Sampler, now with the new Kontakt 3.5 Player they can use all libs with it?


----------



## dannthr (Aug 26, 2009)

There is no Kontakt 3.5 Player, there is the Kontakt Player 3 which is the Player version of Kontakt 3.5


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 26, 2009)

dannthr @ Thu Aug 27 said:


> There is no Kontakt 3.5 Player, there is the Kontakt Player 3 which is the Player version of Kontakt 3.5



Oops, right! But is it true that you can play all Kontakt libs with it?


----------



## Dynamitec (Aug 27, 2009)

Yes and no  

Kontakt Player 3 is Kontakt 3.5, that's correct and you can upgrade it to Kontakt 3.5 if you buy the full license via the service center. However, Kontakt Player 3 will *only* play libraries which are bundeled with the old player or the new Kontakt Player 3.
It won't play other libraries which aren't bundeled with Kontakt Player.

It will allow you to play other libraries in demo mode (30 minutes) and the new free soundpacks from NI (unlimited time). So the free player is also a Kontakt 3.5 teaser/demo with free downloadable content from NI.

I think this is a good idea from NI point of view, however I wished they had made it somewhat clearer. It's a little bit confusing since one could think, that the player allows playback of *ALL* libraries and only the editing is locked - which isn't the case, and as all Kontakt Player users now, never was.


----------



## Stephanie Pray (Aug 30, 2009)

We'd like to thank everyone who participated in this latest Friday Extravaganza! We truly hope that everyone is enjoying their new Les Paul library! 

The next Friday Extravaganza $10 sampled instrument for Kontakt is:

The Ukulele







The ukulele is so much fun!!! :D You'll love it!! 

Other upcoming $10 instruments include

5 string Banjo
Mandolin
Nylon Classical
12 string Acoustic

Take Care,
Steph


----------



## Stephanie Pray (Sep 7, 2009)

Thank you everyone that participated in the latest Friday Extravaganza!!

We hope that everyone enjoys their new ukulele 

Up next for our Friday Extravaganza is a Nylon Folk Guitar, featuring hybrid picking (pick and finger pick). 







See you Friday!! 

Take Care, 

Steph o-[][]-o


----------



## Aaron Dirk (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks to everyone one that participated in last weeks Friday Extravaganza

We hope you enjoy the Nylon - Folk guitar library


This Friday's $10 Extravaganza library for Kontakt is:
the *Mandolin*






**note** We will be sending Friday Extravaganza Newsletters (because so many asked  ). 
If Anyone wants to receive it, be sure to sign up.


----------



## Stephanie Pray (Sep 23, 2009)

We'd like to thank everyone that participated in the latest extravaganza!! 

This coming Friday, we'll be doing catch up extravaganza since so many people have been requesting instruments from previous $10 Fridays. 

Take Care,
Steph


----------



## Stephanie Pray (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks to everyone that participated in our Anniversary Extravaganza!! 

Coming this week is Intimate 3 - 12 String Guitar







Some upcoming libraries include:

Charango
Flamenco
Banjo
Classical
and more... 


Take Care,
Steph =o


----------



## noiseboyuk (Sep 30, 2009)

Steph - any word on the store issues? I like to give you some money but can't!


----------



## Aaron Dirk (Oct 8, 2009)

This Friday's $10 for October 9th is the *Banjo*

Good luck trying _not_ to play Deliverance :D


----------



## R. Soul (Oct 8, 2009)

Sweet. Does it have chords? 
Will there be any demos?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 8, 2009)

Perfect timing for me! Thanks guys!! =o


----------



## noiseboyuk (Oct 8, 2009)

Sorry to be a stuck record, but... are those store issues being addressed? That's a lot of potential custom you're ignoring if they aren't...


----------



## Aaron Dirk (Oct 8, 2009)

R. Soul @ Thu Oct 08 said:


> Sweet. Does it have chords?
> Will there be any demos?



It focuses on being able to do banjo rolls for Bluegrass, so no sampled chords

Just got demos from Theo - they sound pretty good


----------



## Aaron Dirk (Oct 8, 2009)

noiseboyuk @ Thu Oct 08 said:


> Sorry to be a stuck record, but... are those store issues being addressed? That's a lot of potential custom you're ignoring if they aren't...



It seems to rarely happen.

I just went round and round with Paypal for over a week
According to Paypal, when a customer gets sent to back to Step 2, it means either the customer info doesn't match or has insufficient funds. If a loop occurs between the two, then it's the latter.
From them looking at the store API data, the latter is the common reason between the two.

Before you get all defensive, I think Paypal is full of shit
We were finally able to duplicate it with a good card and correct info
First time, we couldn't get anywhere. Second time a short time after, it went through without a problem.

Unfortunately - I don't have any magic button to override Paypal. 
If Paypal keeps throwing someone back to the store (as in your case), there is nothing I can do on my end. All I can say (according to Paypal) is try a different method of payment through Paypal


We are currently seeking different Store software and/or different payment solutions. hopefully one or the other does the trick.

...unless of course, you don't have the sufficient funds


----------



## Aaron Dirk (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey! I just noticed I have 5 stars! =o 

....how did that happen?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 8, 2009)

Everyone gets a star for every year that they are members. Or, 5 stars are reserved for VIP members who then get 50% off selected guitar picks.


----------



## Aaron Dirk (Oct 8, 2009)

Ahhhh, that makes sense

Five years sure went fast :? 


VI should do it like the old NS, where you could knock a star off someone's reputation just for the fun of it. 
That would sure add some fun fuel to brawls

"Sounds like cat food" *bink*
"No, you sound like cat food" *bink*
"what the...! where did my star go? It was all I had to show in life" *bink*
"Hahaha - it wasn't me!" *bink* "Oh.... not fair :cry: "
"Hey, I happen to like cat food" *bink*
"I'm outta here and I'm never coming back! ...at least until tonight" *bink*
"Even if you sugar coat cat food, it still sounds like cat food" *bink*
"Not if you're using ToddAO Altiverb" *bink*
"What? That is the stupidest thing you've said yet" *bink*
"Eat Shit!" *bink*
"No thanks, not after gagging on your cat food, I lost my appetite" *bink*
"Ya know, sometimes we forget we are talking to humans"
"+1"
"Now that I listen again, without using my laptop speakers - it sounds pretty good for being cat food"
"I love you man - group hug. Can I have my stars back now?"

_
(sorry, it's what happens to someone after you've worked on a gazillion samples)_


----------



## noiseboyuk (Oct 11, 2009)

Aaron Dirk @ Thu Oct 08 said:


> noiseboyuk @ Thu Oct 08 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to be a stuck record, but... are those store issues being addressed? That's a lot of potential custom you're ignoring if they aren't...
> ...



Whoops, only just seen this reply... and missed the banjo!

Good luck with the new store info... I've not really had paypal issues with other stores, so I suspect you are right and certain conditions withint the store engine are causing the problem.

There's a few products I've missed over the store issue now that'd I'd have liked... if you can think of a way for me to pay and if you'll grant an exception, I'd love to catch up!

All the best...


----------



## Aaron Dirk (Oct 15, 2009)

This Friday's Extravaganza for October 16, features two $10 libraries for Kontakt

*Nylon - Classical Spruce*






and

*Nylon - Classical Cedar*


----------



## Aaron Dirk (Oct 29, 2009)

Just to give people a heads up

This Friday's $10 library for Kontakt
is *'73 Strat*






_note: this library was released a year ago for $79, and was also available during our $10 anniversary sale September 26. If you already purchased it, please don't buy it again._


----------



## Stephanie Pray (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone that participated in the latest extravaganza!

This Friday will be *Dirt Bass* - a 20 year old Spector NS2 Bass with EMG pickups. 






Take Care,
Steph =o


----------



## Stephanie Pray (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks to everyone that participated in last Friday's Extravaganza! 

This Friday, we're offering *Smoke Bass* - a 2005 Ernie Ball Musicman Stingray 5 

I love this Bass!! 






Take Care,
Steph =o


----------



## Stephanie Pray (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks to everyone that participated in last Friday's Extravaganza! 

This Friday, we're releasing "Ripper-Direct", Screaming Lead Guitar 
An Ibanez Prestige 2610 recorded Direct.

This is the Direct version of the library that we released last week. 






Caprice No. 5 _Niccolò Paganini_


Take Care,
Steph =o


----------



## Stephanie Pray (Jan 28, 2010)

Demo for Ripper-Direct

Caprice No. 5 _Niccolò Paganini_

Take Care,
Steph


----------

